

Forget Pinterest – Why You Need XeeMe - phanatic7
http://thetwohalves.com/2012/02/forget-pinterest-why-you-need-xeeme/

======
arcej
'digital crack for women' is a pretty big, profitable market. I am glad you
like other products, but as a fan of pinterest, I like what they are doing and
the service they provide. I only have facebook, twitter, Linked and tumblr--
for the longest time I only had facebook, because keeping track of all my
social presence is a nightmare. But the last thing I need is to aggregate all
that presence is one place. I use each avenue for different things, and for a
difference audience.

